# What does a 6 week miscarriage look like?



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I had a 14 week miscarriage of a blighted ovum back in May and it was pretty much what I thought it would be. There was no mistaking what was going on.

TMI Alert....

I lately became pregnant again, but the HCG #'s have been low from the start and then on Friday (6+1) I started bleeding. So far I can only describe the bleeding as light. I have used one pad all day and a panty liner would've done the job with no problem. I would say it's one medium spot each day. But, when I wipe I do get bright red and dark red blood everytime and there have been clumps.

So, I'm pretty confused. I have to be realistic and consider this a miscarriage, but why aren't I bleeding more? Even if it's not going to be as much as before, I would think it'd be as heavy as a period, right? I guess this is could be just the beginning. To give me hope, both my mom when she was pg with me and my sister when she was pg with her dd had what they described as a light period early in their pregnancy.

I have a doc's appt. for an ultrasound on Tuesday. But, any thoughts out there?


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Not sure but my m/c at 5wks3ds was light a light period (for me) with wicked cramps. I would think it is just taking a while to start. Some of mine have been preceded by several days of spotting. (((((((((((((((((((((HUGs)))))))))))))))) I'm so sorry.


----------



## cygknit (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, Hugs. I have been following your numbers and hoping for the best. To answer your question, a good friend had a m/c at 5wks and said it was a heavy period. I'm not sure the differences a week brings, but there may be some. I'm sorry, mama.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I guess realistically this is a miscarriage. I found this interesting article:

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/22/3/853.short

CONCLUSIONS: Overall, the bleeding associated with pregnancy loss before 6 weeks' gestation is similar to menstrual bleeding and unlikely to be recognized as pregnancy loss. The intriguing finding that pregnancies of very short duration were associated with less bleeding than the woman's typical menses might reflect endometrial factors associated with loss.

I was surprised to find that some women with early miscarriages can have lighter bleeding than an average period. I don't know what they mean by "endometrial factors," but the message is the same.

I'll let you all know how Tuesday goes, but I think I already know the answer. But, I'll accept a miracle!


----------



## Gemmine (Jan 23, 2011)

X, I lost my symptoms at 5 weeks 2 days (on a Sunday), then started spotting that same day. It gradually got heavier throughout the week and turned into full on menstrual-like bleeding and cramping by that Thursday, with clots and tissue. It definitely wasn't lighter than my normal periods and of course lasted a bit longer. I am so sorry you have to go through this.

I will keep my hopes up and you in my thoughts.


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

Oh Xerxella! I'm sorry I didn't see this post earlier - I just started hunting around when I saw people were referring to it.

I don't know what to say. I have to agree that it doesn't look good and I'm so sorry about that. I wish there were words...

((((hugs))))


----------



## ekandrmkb (Mar 1, 2011)

Xerxella! No. I'm so sorry. I hope you get definite answers on Tuesday - hang in there.


----------



## loveandlight33 (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh no, I've really been hoping for the best for you!









I had a miscarriage at 7+1. It was much lighter than a period, panty liner wouldve done the trick for me too. I was unsure if a m/c had really happened until the severe cramping came. It lasted less than an hour, strangely nothing of notice coming out other than when I wiped, & the cramping was over. I bled lightly for 6 days, still mostly only when I wiped. Longer than a normal AF for me, but much lighter. I took vitex & maca root & got my period exactly 3 weeks after the m/c, but I didn't ovulate that cycle.

Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## SilaMarila (Oct 26, 2009)

Unfortunately it seems that early miscarriage is one of those things that happens a little different for everyone. I have read a few posts by women whose loss began much like what you are experiencing (I can think of 2 specifically) and have also read (like the link you posted) that for some reason some women (like Sommer) experience even lighter than normal AF bleeding. My miscarriage was much like Gemmine's. At about 5wks labor like cramps, started as spotting, symptoms disappeared, progressed to very heavy (for me) bleeding, clots and tissue, some dizziness/headaches. It was very obvious what was happening. I wish you peace and you are in my thoughts...


----------



## snadaska (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry xerxella. I know the uncertainty for the past few weeks was hard and now this. I hope that On tues you get some answers. I'm so so sorry. ((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry, xerx.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

X- I think by endometrial factors, they mean the lining wasn't thick enough to support implantation.

You'll be in my thoughts this week.

~Rose


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm so sorry. 

I had a 9 w miscarriage that consisted of 2 weeks of on and off heavy bleeding with small clots. Only a few days of cramps and no big clots at all. It took bloodwork to confirm that I had been pregnant and was losing the pregnancy.

So what you describe is consistent with an early loss. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I had a m/c at 5 weeks and it was lighter than my normal period. I was very surprised when the bleeding was so light and stopped after only 4 days .. but when I went for a followup appt my cervix was closed, HcG was down to 0 and it was totally over.

Very sorry that you are having to experience this loss. Hugs


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

So, no surprises or miracles today. The uterus was empty. So, now we continue to do blood draws and hope the numbers fall quickly. The doc's still concerned about an ectopic, so I really hope the numbers start falling fast. Can I ask, when did everybody ovulate and/or get their period after an earlyish miscarriage? Thanks.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I had an 8 week m/c, so pretty early, and I don't think I ovulated after the miscarriage- but it was only about 20 days after the real bleeding with clots started. My cycle after that one was positively textbook, though. The timeline went like this:

6/7: Positive test

6/8: hCG at 5,500 but with significant spotting

6/10: hCG at 3,000, dx'd as a failing 8 week m/c (numbers were too high even for a twin pregnancy at 4 weeks, so we think I got pregnant in my April cycle, not my May one.

6/30: Started bleeding fresh, red blood, looked and felt like a period.

7/2: hCG washout complete. Went on to have normal OPKs that cycle (really long LH surge though, went on for like five days)

8/1: Started my second cycle which was also pretty average as far as my typical CM patterns and LP go

So, figure on starting a new period anywhere from 20-40 days after the uterus is emptied (so, go with the day after your heaviest bleeding since your uterus is already empty), and maybe or maybe not ovulating that cycle. Generally the one after that, most women are back to normal.

~Rose


----------



## ekandrmkb (Mar 1, 2011)

X - so, so sorry. I'm glad you have an answer though. Hopefully those numbers will indeed drop fast...


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I am so very, very confused. I started bleeding last Friday, but it's been very light. I had an ultrasound on Tuesday which showed an empty uterus. On Wednesday and today, I been having more clumpy bleeding, so I've figured this was the "actual" miscarriage. But, Wednesday's HCG results are still rising! WTF And, with a 69 hour doubling time. HCG is supposed to double every 72-96 hours when it gets above 1200. So, the doubling time is actually faster than average.

So for a recap:

July 7th, Sunday 10 dpo - 8.8
July 14th, Sunday 17 dpo - 65 - 58 hour doubling time
July 16th, Tuesday 19 dpo - 85 - 124 hour doubling time
July 18th, Thursday 21 dpo - 166 - 58 hour doubling time
July 25th, Thursday 28 dpo - 1543 - 53 hour doubling time
July 30th, Wednesday 35 dpo - 5642 - 69 hour doubling time

Any information would be great. Is it an ectopic? But, I'm feeling no pain, and I would think I'd be feeling some pain by now. I'm 7 weeks today. There's another HCG test tomorrow, Friday, but of course, I won't get those results until Tuesday because of the long weekend.

Any thoughts? I can't help but wonder if the doc missed something, but it seems unlikely and with all this clumpy bleeding, it seems like I'm having a miscarriage. I'm so confused. My next doc's appointment isn't until next Thursday.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Ugh, so many of us end up in these limbo type situations. I've been there.

Sorry, but I haven't actually followed your story from the heart - were you diagnosed with a miscarriage? Or just a threatened miscarriage? From the brief overview, it seems like it would be too early to call it. Has your doctor done a pelvic and checked your cervix?

My first pregnancy had bleeding/spotting from about 5 weeks, on and off until about 11 weeks. Some times it was just a spot on my undies, sometimes it was running down my leg. I had a sub chorionic haemorrhage.

I know that seeing an empty uterus is awful, but while the hcg is still rising (seemingly appropriately), I'd be hanging onto some hope. Have you checked out the misdiagnosed miscarriage?

I don't want to give you false hope, but there are many stories there similar to yours...

Did a doctor do your scan, or a sonographer? If it is just a small in office scanner at your doctor's, perhaps you should be asking for a referral to a dedicated obstetric scanning place?

Finally, if there is a any suspicion of an ectopic, then I don't think "come back in a week" is an appropriate response. An ectopic pregnancy is an emergency, and the last thing you need is to lose a tube. It's only Thursday there, right? Personally I would be trying to get it checked out before the weekend.

I hope that things work out for you.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks milk8shake - I told the doc I was having a miscarriage. The doc did the scan with an in office scanner, but it was transvaginal. He said he didn't see anything on the ultrasound. And, now I wish I had asked more questions. Like what did the lining look like? And, did he see a sac? No fetal pole? Or just no heartbeat? He said for being as far along as I am, he should be able to "see something." He did note that I had a cyst on my right ovary.

I'm not in any pain and I'd be 7+2 today, so I'm thinking (hoping) it's not ectopic. But, I guess it's possible I could be one of those 2-3% where the ectopic's not in the tube. I've read the misdiagnosed miscarriage website. I don't believe I have a tilted uterus, at least I've never had any problems in the past. I AM still having morning sickness and my temps still high like it is with my keeper pregnancies, but of course, that could just be lingering hormones.

I had another hcg blood draw today, but since it's a holiday weekend over here, I won't get the results til Tuesday and then I have the follow up with the doc to discuss on Thursday. I think that'll tell me everything. Of course, I'm still holding out a little hope (I can't help it), but the reality I probably actually started the losing the tissue part of the miscarriage on Wednesday and therefore my #'s were rising up until then and this next number will be lower. Either way, there's nothing I or the doc or anyone else can do about it. So, I'm just going to try to relax, not drink any more caffeinated beverages or alcohol and wait.

I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

For anyone following the saga... The blood draw on Saturday showed a HCG quant of 6569. So, it's definitely no longer doubling normally, but it's still higher than it was. Since last Wednesday I've been bleeding like a miscarriage "should" be. Sorry if I'm repeating myself. I just don't know what to think. If I miscarried/am miscarrying why did the number go UP? I'm in no pain and Thursday would be 8 weeks, so I'm getting outside of the "danger zone" for an ectopic.

I don't know. I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday so, I guess I'll just wait until then to get more information. I'll just edit this posting when I have new information, so I won't keep bumping this post to the top everytime I feel like running off my mouth.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I just... I... what in the blueberry muffin crazy? What fresh hell is this?

I really hope you either stop bleeding and drop an egg in two weeks or somehow end up with a baby in 32 weeks.

~Rose


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

please, feel free to bump this post. I'm hoping for the best, but mostly just hoping you get some answers soon. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoseRedHoofbeats*
> 
> I just... I... what in the blueberry muffin crazy? What fresh hell is this?
> 
> ...


Rose - through all this craziness, you made me laugh. Thank you.

(I'm still sitting here giggling.)


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, thank heaven for small favors. =)

I know the feeling. I have a really morbid sense of humor sometimes, but I'm glad it helped.

~Rose


----------

